

Who's seeking freelancers? - jgill

Hello,
I have not seen a seeking freelancer thread for a while, so I thought I would post one.<p>I'm specifically seeking a freelancer that can slice .PSDs into strict XHTML, CSS, and some JavaScript.
======
bartonfink
You'll see a freelancer thread on June 1st - they're posted on the first of
every month by a whoshiring fake account.

